# STEROIDS FORUM > HORMONE REPLACEMENT THERAPY- Low T, Anti-Aging >  How long does it take Arimidex to leave your system?

## Fetch

I am having issues, and want to get my test and E2 levels checked free of Arimidex . How long will I need to wait after last administeration of the ADex before it will stop affecting my estrogen levels?

----------


## steroid.com 1

Half life about 72 hours...do the math.

----------


## Fetch

Thanks

----------


## steroid.com 1

Remember, it's an estimate; all men metabolize differently.

----------


## Fetch

I took a small amount on Mon morning, have an appt tomorrow afternoon and am getting blood drawn. I'll just go back next week and do it again, unless of course this test is showing my E2 as too high already. Then I'll need to increase the dose I suppose.

----------


## OutLaw8.5

Elaborate on what's going on.. you on hrt. IF so what's your protocol look like... Maybe not high e2 at all...maybe low? SImilar sides from reading on here


GOod luck, keep us posted

----------


## devildog1967

3 days is the bottom line but i would give it 4 days min to be sure

----------


## flatscat

^^^^, but you also have to consider how long it takes for your body to convert. Adex might be gone, but it might take your body two to three weeks to get back to where it would have been without it.

----------


## ecdysone

> Half life about 72 hours...do the math.


Actually, it's closer to 48 hr (two days, give or take).

So yeah, 4-6 days should clear it.

----------


## steroid.com 1

^^^ Agree. 

I think the OP wants to is how long it can be detected. 

From all the reading I've done the general consensus is that the detection time of anastrozole is about a week or so. 

While I have seen where the half life is 48 hours as well I've read also that it's about 3 days (my TRT Physician prescribes to this as well). 

I think, like all things, it's totally dependent upon the mans metabolism so give as much time as you can afford.

----------


## Fetch

I'm on TRT. My endo is not knowledgable at all. As an example, today in my appointment, I let him know that I was experiencing very low sex drive still, and wanted to test my E2. He said ok, and without seeing any bloodwork, bumped my test script to 300mgs/week 'just in case.' I took .2 mgs of ADex on Monday, and .25 last Sat. I figure, if this test comes with it being too high still, I'll know I need to look into more ADex. If it's too low, I can dry out completely and go get more blood drawn.

----------

